# What camo do you prefer?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What kinds of camo do you prefer to wear when hunting coyotes? I just bought a coat in Predator Fall Gray. I also wear Predator pants and shirts, as well as Prairie Ghost once in a while. In the winter I wear Cabelas Open Country Seclusion 3D snow camo. Just curious what others like or what you do not like.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Prairie Ghost and Snow ghost hands down (but i could be a little parchel  )


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use standard desert camo. Depending where I am going to go I chose from the six tone, three tone, or the new pretend Marine Corps Digital. The Civilian stuff is much darker than the Gov issue stuff. I really like this camo it blends in much better than the other stuff. You do have to watch for the high tan grass. The Tall grass I use the three tone.

I was looking at the Marine Green or the New Army camo. I was talking to a soldier here last week and I really like how it looks it may be the thing for hunting. Up here in ND even when it is green it is not all that green so that Army stuff may work a lot better.

If you want warmth make your self a gilly suit. Then just bring a mat to lay on and you stay toasty warm.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I use naturalgear snow camo.... Its a great pattern! :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Advantage Timber or Realtree Xtra Brown, in the winter I use a Military surplus snow poncho.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't like the snow, so I don't use snow camo. I do it like we always did it years ago, I don't use camo.

Modern day predator hunters are no better off with camo then we were without it.

I've always said movement and your scent well get you busted faster then anything else.

With the advent of electronic callers back in the early 60s it has made it so easy to outsmart a predator it's not even fair in some cases.

No need for camo if the animal is looking at something else and not you.

I know, it can't hurt. Well I think it can, right in the wallet. :lol:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't like to wear one specific style of camo. It's best if you mix-and-match because it'll hide your outline better. Plus, my dad would never buy me anything expensive...lol!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

a ghilie suit!

just messing with ya just mossy oak i guess?feild version?


----------

